# Coat Hanger Antenna



## timmmaaayyy2003

I just wanted to post my experience with the "Coat Hanger Antenna" that has been seen on the internet.






The process involves creating an 8 element UHF antenna out of a board and coat hangers (as the name implies).

All I can say is, IT WORKS!!!

I built mine using copper wire (12 ga). Other than that, the only modification I added to it was 2 6 foot wires added at the matching transformer so it will pick up the VHF in addition to the UHF. Best of all, it didn't cost me a dime since I had all the supplies already.

I have it mounted in the attic of a one story house and my signal strength is in the low 70's to 100 YMMV.

Now if only I could get DTV to add all the sub channels to my AM21.


----------



## smackman

You say you added 2 6 foot wires at the transformer for VHF. Did you put one section of 6 foot wire under each screw? Did you pont the wires up like a "V" with this 6 foot addition?
Thanks in advance


----------



## BattleZone

This video is just showing how to make a DIY UHF bow-tie panel antenna. But such antennas are already very cheap; mine cost less than $20, and is out-door worthy and came with a mount for a pole.

Still, it's always interesting and fun to be able to make something useful yourself.


----------



## Retro

Does aluminum foil still work?:lol:


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

smackman said:


> You say you added 2 6 foot wires at the transformer for VHF. Did you *put one section of 6 foot wire under each screw*? Did you pont the wires up like a "V" with this 6 foot addition?
> Thanks in advance


That's exactly how I did it. The one VHF station in my area is now at 100%.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

IIP said:


> This video is just showing how to make a DIY UHF bow-tie panel antenna. But such antennas are already very cheap; mine cost less than $20, and is out-door worthy and came with a mount for a pole.
> 
> Still, it's always interesting and fun to be able to make something useful yourself.


Ah, but with mine I saved $20 and in our current situation....

Hey, $20 is $20


----------



## Tom Robertson

Awesome, timmmaaayyy2003! 

To me, this isn't a project about $$ (ok $20 is $20), but about having fun building something that is simple and works.

Congrats!
Tom


----------



## beakor

Do you have a picture to share?


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Here you go.







[


----------



## beakor

nice! Its always fun to build things.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Again, awesome job!

Thanks for the picture.

Tom


----------



## dhhaines

timmmaaayyy2003 looks good.

One question though, how far are you from the your local stations transmitters ?


----------



## dodge boy

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 17282
> [


Pretty Slick....
How far are you from the stations?


----------



## smiddy

Nice design. I have put together similar antenna in the past.


----------



## sweep49

By gosh that looks a lot like my CM4228 after I removed the directional screen. Don't have the VHF rods on it however. Nice job.


----------



## rlgold88

The top and bottom X or (where the wires cross) Should they be touching or not if I am using Non coated 10gauge wire?


----------



## Scott in FL

rlgold88 said:


> The top and bottom X or (where the wires cross) Should they be touching or not if I am using Non coated 10gauge wire?


They should not touch. Even if you're using insulated wire you should still try to keep the two wires apart by a 1/4 inch or so where they cross. Have a look at this picture and you can see how Channel Master keeps the wires apart: http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SCM4221A&xzoom=Large#xview

Looks like a CM4221 with the reflector screen removed: a 4-bay bowtie antenna.


----------



## hasan

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> I just wanted to post my experience with the "Coat Hanger Antenna" that has been seen on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The process involves creating an 8 element UHF antenna out of a board and coat hangers (as the name implies).
> 
> All I can say is, IT WORKS!!!
> 
> I built mine using copper wire (12 ga). Other than that, the only modification I added to it was 2 6 foot wires added at the matching transformer so it will pick up the VHF in addition to the UHF. Best of all, it didn't cost me a dime since I had all the supplies already.
> 
> I have it mounted in the attic of a one story house and my signal strength is in the low 70's to 100 YMMV.
> 
> Now if only I could get DTV to add all the sub channels to my AM21.


I love RF experiments!

This is basically a 4 bay bow-tie ....performance could be improved significantly with a reflector screen behind the bow ties. I like the modification adding a VHF dipole at the feed point. It does introduce matching issues and will modify the bow tie antenna pattern somewhat, but the key is:

1. It's cheap
2. It's fun
3. It worked!!!

Congrats on your efforts and thanks for posting your little RF experiment.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> I just wanted to post my experience with the "Coat Hanger Antenna" that has been seen on the internet.


Your real last name doesn't happen to be Popeil by some chance? :lol:


----------



## Nick

Looks similar (not simular) to several experimental home-brew antennae I fabricated as a kid back in the day. There is very little new under the Sun, just variations on a theme, modifications and improvements.

I once made a bathroom phone with coathanger wire, and a tv remote out of a Prince Albert tobacco can, back before there were tv remotes.

The greatest 'discovery' for youse guys is that you don't always have to get your stuff ready-made at RS or BB.


----------

